# Issues with openoffice



## Understudy (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi All,

I just did a install of  pkgng on a FreeBSD 9.2 laptop. 
Then ran `# pkg2ng` and added to /etc/make.conf.

However when I tried any of the following I got this. 

```
root@Shibari:/root # pkg install apache-openoffice
Updating repository catalogue
root@Shibari:/root # pkg install openoffice
Updating repository catalogue
root@Shibari:/root # pkg install openoffice-4
Updating repository catalogue
root@Shibari:/root #
```

So what gives? Do I have the wrong package name?

Sincerely,

Brendhan


----------



## Beastie (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: pkg install openoffice not working*

It's missing from both the i386 and the amd64 repositories.
There seems to be some problems building the port.

Unless you desperately need OpenOffice, I suggest you try `# pkg install libreoffice` instead.


----------



## Understudy (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: pkg install openoffice not working*

The problem I have is libreoffice is unstable for me. If I scroll down the page it becomes unreadable. 

Sincerely,

Brendhan


----------



## Beastie (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: pkg install openoffice not working*

It looks like the problem with the build process has been fixed today for FreeBSD 10. I don't know if that fixes it for all versions though. Either try to build it yourself or check the package repository in a few days to see if it's available.


----------



## Understudy (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: pkg install openoffice not working*

Not looking good yet.


```
root@Shibari:/root # pkg install openoffice
Updating repository catalogue
root@Shibari:/root # pkg install apache-openoffice
Updating repository catalogue
root@Shibari:/root # pkg install openoffice-4
Updating repository catalogue
root@Shibari:/root #
```


----------



## andlil (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: pkg install openoffice not working*

I have similar problem:

```
63:SU:anders2:ports> pkg install openoffice-4
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: No packages matching 'openoffice-4' available in the repositories
64:SU:anders2:ports> pkg install openoffice-3
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: No packages matching 'openoffice-3' available in the repositories
65:SU:anders2:ports> pkg install apache-openoffice-4.0.1
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: No packages matching 'apache-openoffice-4.0.1' available in the repositories
```
etc. etc.

But worse still is when I try

```
cd /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4
make config-recursive && make install clean
```
In the end I always get:

```
=> ApacheOpenOffice.ext_sources.4.0.1.r1524958.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/openoffice.
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.cn.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/local-distfiles/maho/openoffice/ApacheOpenOffice.ext_sources.4.0.1.r1524958.tar.bz2
fetch: ftp://ftp.cn.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/local-distfiles/maho/openoffice/ApacheOpenOffice.ext_sources.4.0.1.r1524958.tar.bz2: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/openoffice/ApacheOpenOffice.ext_sources.4.0.1.r1524958.tar.bz2
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/openoffice/ApacheOpenOffice.ext_sources.4.0.1.r1524958.tar.bz2: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/openoffice and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4
```
I have tried this with 10.0-RC5, with same but updated to 10.0-RELEASE, finally with a fresh install of 10.0-RELEASE (it arrived during my trials with RC5). Always same error.

There is another file 
apache-openoffice-4.0.1-r1524958-src.tar.bz2
 which is found and downloaded ok.
As you see it has the same r15..... number. Is there an error in the distinfo file?


----------



## unAmygdala (Mar 14, 2014)

*editors/openoffice-3 & 4 might need tweaking to install*

I am having problems installing editors/openoffice-4 on a FreeBSD 10 system.   The problem occurs after the package or source has been downloaded.  With portmaster editors/openoffice-4 the message says that apache-openoffice-4.0.1-r1524958-src.tar.bz2 does not seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles//openoffice.  The directory path has a double forward slashes, //, but it does not seem to make a difference whether there is one slash or two.


```
http://www.apache.org/dist/openoffice/${PORTVERSION}/source/
ftp://ftp.riken.jp/net/apache/openoffice/${PORTVERSION}/source/
=> Attempting to fetch http://www.apache.org/dist/openoffice/4.0.1/source/apache-openoffice-4.0.1-r1524958-src.tar.bz2
apache-openoffice-4.0.1-r1524958-src.tar.bz2  
===>>> Waiting on fetch & checksum for editors/openoffice-4 <<<===
Current setting: en-US
<snip>
=> apache-openoffice-4.0.1-r1524958-src.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles//openoffice.
=> Attempting to fetch http://www.apache.org/dist/openoffice/4.0.1/source/apache-openoffice-4.0.1-r1524958-src.tar.bz2
apache-openoffice-4.0.1-r1524958-src.tar.bz2
```

The source/dist file is:  apache-openoffice-4.0.1-r1524958-src.tar.bz2  I have verified this at Apache.org.  It does not appear to be in my default repositories, e.g., ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/openoffice/.  The file indicated in the Makefile accompanying the current editors/openoffice-4 is available at http://www.apache.org/dist/openoffice/4.0.1/source/apache-openoffice-4.0.1-r1524958-src.tar.bz2.

Even if the source files are manually downloaded and placed in the distfiles/openoffice directory, portmaster does not find them.


```
$ ls /usr/ports/distfiles/openoffice
apache-openoffice-4.0.1-r1524958-src.tar.bz2
apache-openoffice-4.0.1-r1524958-src.tar.bz2.asc
apache-openoffice-4.0.1-r1524958-src.tar.bz2.md5
apache-openoffice-4.0.1-r1524958-src.tar.bz2.sha256
unowinreg.dll
```


----------



## unAmygdala (Mar 18, 2014)

*licensing related issue?*

When attempting `portmaster editors/openoffice-3` I get an error message that the license is not correctly defined.  Is there some kind of licensing check that needs to occur before openoffice can build or install?


```
===>  Cleaning for apache-openoffice3-3.4.1_2
===>  License not correctly defined: for unknown licenses, defining LICENSE_PERMS is mandatory (otherwise use a known LICENSE)
make[1]: exec(exit) failed (No such file or directory)
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-3

===>>> make failed for editors/openoffice-3
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> editors/openoffice-3 

===>>> Exiting
$
```


----------



## unAmygdala (Mar 18, 2014)

*This thread parallels a Jan. 21st Thread*

My apologies for inadvertently starting this thread when there is another thread that apparently deals with the similar issue.  There's more discussion regarding problems installing openoffice at https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=44405.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: pkg install openoffice not working*

Threads merged to keep everything in one place. Changed the title of the thread a little.


----------

